

(Don't) Outsource your iPhone app - WingForward
http://articles.latimes.com/2010/jun/23/business/la-fi-app-goldrush-20100624

======
WingForward
Bad reporter. No donut.

"agreed to build Deliso's app for about $5,000." "sold more than 5,500 copies.
A year after its release, the 99-cent app still sells about 200 copies a month
on Apple Inc.'s iTunes store. Apple takes a 30% cut of the revenue, leaving
Deliso and his children with a nice little bit of pocket money."

Deliso won't break even on his initial $5k for another 8 months.

